# Phrag. Frank Smith



## PeteM (Mar 2, 2020)

Phrag. Frank Smith (Grande 'Crystelle Smith' HCC/AOS x kovachii)


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 2, 2020)

Massive! Like the colour.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice basement. Bringing this plant to MOS show?


----------



## MaxC (Mar 2, 2020)

Pete, fantastic! What are the dimensions and could you do a full plant shot?


----------



## abax (Mar 2, 2020)

Quite a graceful bloom with lovely color. I'd like to
see a full plant shot if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## musa (Mar 3, 2020)

Marvelous!
Are the markings in the pouches (on the infolded lobes) in fact pink (left) and green (right), or am I deceived by the photo?


----------



## PeteM (Mar 3, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice basement. Bringing this plant to MOS show?


Thanks Linus. It will be past its prime before the show, really needs to be repotted so this year might not be it's time. 
- Thanks All, I'll get a full plant shot this evening.
- I think you are correct on the pouch markings. The flower on the right is the newer bloom. I'll double check tonight, then keep my eye on the color to see if it changes as it ages.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 3, 2020)

Nicely done!


----------



## PeteM (Mar 3, 2020)

abax said:


> Quite a graceful bloom with lovely color. I'd like to
> see a full plant shot if it's not too much trouble.





6 - inch Aircone Pot.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 3, 2020)

musa said:


> Marvelous!
> Are the markings in the pouches (on the infolded lobes) in fact pink (left) and green (right), or am I deceived by the photo?




This picture was taken Feb 19th, 2020. It shows the first two of the 3 flowers. I believe it's the natural senescence of the flower as it ages, which causes the markings to change color from green to pink. That same flower on the left, which was green Feb 19th, is now pink today 03.03.20 (as you have noted). Thanks for pointing that out, I've never noticed this before and might be useful for timing how long the flower will remain on the spike.


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you for posting the photo. That's a wonderful,
BIG healthy plant and new growth coming along well.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 4, 2020)

Fascinating to see that colour change..! And a great cross, shows the great potential in the kovachii breeding.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 4, 2020)

Spectacular flower!


----------



## musa (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks Pete, for the explanation. Might help for a good timing of pollination as well.


----------



## jht.orchids (Mar 5, 2020)

Very nice and well grown.


----------



## KateL (Mar 11, 2020)

Pete, I really like the color(s) of your Frank Smith. I got one (from Woodstream) last year that just bloomed out the “classic” phrag colors, albeit with nice size and decent shape. (Apologies for the terrible pic)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice Frank Smith, thanks for sharing. I have to move mine. Kate, ummmm are you sure?


----------



## KateL (Mar 11, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Nice Frank Smith, thanks for sharing. I have to move mine. Kate, ummmm are you sure?


Eric, I’m sure that’s where I got it and I’m sure that it still has the original tag, but I am not _sure_ beyond that . . . Maybe I will email my pic to Bill and ask him what he thinks. (Looks more like Fliquet, maybe.)


----------



## awesomei (Mar 12, 2020)

Pete, stunning flowers! I love the rich pink and the spotting. It looks very much like my America. What are the dimensions of the flowers? Eric, I agree with KateL. It sure doesn't look like any Frank Smith that I have ever seen. It does look more like Filquet.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 12, 2020)

My Filquet last April


----------



## KateL (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks awesome - that’s a terrific-looking flower of yours, too! Gotta love the rich pink of Pete’s plant, but what’s not to love about the bright besseae color you have there.


----------



## KateL (Mar 12, 2020)

Well, after conferring with Bill G, I have learned my “Frank Smith” is a China Dragon. Thank you all, especially Eric, for helping me see what was right in front of my face. Kate
BTW, in ALL of my dealings with Bill, he has been a stand up guy and I love growing his Phrags. (and Paphs.). I am always excited to receive his updated lists and opening a box from Woodstream is like Christmas morning for me!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2020)

Yeah, that's not a Pk hybrid.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 19, 2020)

awesomei said:


> Pete, stunning flowers! I love the rich pink and the spotting. It looks very much like my America. What are the dimensions of the flowers? Eric, I agree with KateL. It sure doesn't look like any Frank Smith that I have ever seen. It does look more like Filquet.


Thanks, Sorry for the late reply.. everything has been crazy lately with the new world we live in. 
You know I often wondered the same exact thing, I have not measured the flowers myself.. I too have a phrag America, and for the life of me I can't tell the difference between America and Frank Smith. Now it's possible that tags go mixed up, but even in Orchid Whiz.. the images all look very similar. I'm attaching pictures of my Phrag America 'Purple Mountain Majesty' for comparison. If you have a picture of your America that you can post on this thread, I would love to make a comparison.
Below are images of the same plant Phrag. America (Les Dirouillis 'Crystelle' AM / AOS x kovachii) 'Purple Mountain Majesty' AM/AOS

... First bloom from 2012, and the latest awarded bloom in 2017.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 19, 2020)

Here are a couple images of my Phrag. America which was awarded an AM/AOS in Jan. 2020 at the Dallas Judging Center.


----------

